# 87 Pontiac Firebird T/A



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

This is the revell 1/16 Firebird kit i built as part of the 1980s themed Group Build over at Finescale.
it's painted in tamiya metallic red and leaf silver. i printed a photo of the tail lights when painting them looked bad. 
DSCF9259 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9260 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9262 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9263 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9264 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9265 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9266 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9267 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9224 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9252 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice build. The printed tail lights look awesome! 🤙

Did you add the hood release cable? Looks really nice if you did!

What does the one over the right shock tower go to?


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

I´m fascinated about the scale. I´ve only built 1/25 until now, but looking at your fine build makes me want to try it myself one day. Of course this scale offers much more opportunities for details. Really like the rims and the opening doors. Does the box include more parts than the usual 1/25? Do those wheels really steer, or did you build the model that way?


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Andy Oldenburg said:


> Does the box include more parts than the usual 1/25? Do those wheels really steer, or did you build the model that way?


No, it's the same detail level as any 1/25 kit. as you say, plenty of op for adding detail. The steering was part of the kit.

engine compared to a tamiya mini 
DSCF9199 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice!

3rd Gen T/As are always awesome to see, and it's very refreshing to see one of the bigger ones done! Great idea on the tail lights too! 

Looks great to me!


----------

